# SHENZHEN | Shekou Prince Bay - Ruixi Residences | 240m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

10 Design - Prince Bay Taiziwan Residences







www.10design.co






https://aasarchitecture.com/2022/01/prince-bay-taiziwan-by-10-design/?amp=1




又一鹏城新地标！超高层瑞玺大厦项目主体工程正式动工





















Mid 2021, it's the plot in red. I'll try to get a more recent pic


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

The tower seems to be next of the main-tower.

Then it will be ths plot.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

SSP:Ruixi Residences, Shenzhen - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-13 by zehua23


----------

